# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Προβλημα με τη σημα τηλεορασης

## tatshs

στο σπιτι μου ολα πήγαιναν καλα με το σήμα τηλεορασης που εχω στα δωματια του.
καποια στιγμη διαπίστωσα οτι μια πριζα διελευσης εχει προβλημα με το θηλυκό της αξονα (ειχε ξεβιδωθει).
απο τη στιγμη που την εβγαλα για να την διορθωσω στη συγκεκριμενη πριζα δεν μπορω να εχω σημα αλλα και στα αλλα δωματια εχει επηρεαστεί το σημα οσες αλλαγες καιΑΝ εχω κανει στη συνδεσμολογια των καλωδίων!!!
Η πρωτη μου ερωτηση ειναι αν το μεταλλικό πλεγμα που υπαρχει στο καλώδιο επιρεαζει το σημα?
Η δευτερη ερωτηση μου ειναι αν στο κουτι της πριζας για να εντοπισω το καλώδιο με το οποιο κατεβαινει το σημα το ενώσω (τα χαλκινα καλώδια) με το καλωδιο που καταληγει στηΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ θα εχω σημα στη τηλεοραση?
Η τριτη μου ερωτηση ειναι αν στο κουτι πριζας διελευσης βραχυκυκλώσω το δυο καλωδια που κατεβαινουν και στη συνεχει τα ενώσω με το καλώδιο της τηλεορασης θα εχω σημα?
Και μια τελευταια ερωτηση για να καταλαβω καλύτερα το τι γινεται. σε ενα σπιτι με πριζες σε καθε δωματειο αυτες οι πριζες ειναι συνδεδεμένες μεταξυ τους εν σειρα ή παραλληλα?
ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι ούτε σε σειρά ούτε παράλληλα... Το καλώδιο πηγαίνει από τη μια πρίζα διελεύσεως στην άλλη ώσπου καταλήγει σε τερματική πρίζα... Όχι, δεν επιτρέπεται να παραλληλίσεις τα 3 καλώδια στο σημείο της πρίζας... Βάλε μια καινούρια πρίζα διελεύσεως εκεί αφού πρώτα βρεις ποιο καλώδιο φέρνει το σήμα για να το βάλεις στην αντίστοιχη υποδοχή της πρίζας...

----------


## crown

αλλαξε την πριζα αυτή που ειχεs το πρόβλημα με μια καληs ποιοτητοs _όχι legrand_ αλλα να την συνδεσειs σωστα δηλαδή ο κεντρικοs αγωγοs (χαλκοs) (σιγα μην είναι) και το πλεγμα σφιχτα.
Οι πριζεs οπυ υπαρχουν δυο καλωδια κεραιαs σε μπουατ είναι σε συνδεσμολογια σειραs ΠΑΝΤΑ,καντο και δεν θα εχειs κανενα απολυτωs προβλημα

----------

